# Pimp my PC 2016 - Drebbin



## drebbin (6. November 2016)

Ein herzliches Hallo an das Forum, die Redaktion und natürlich auch die Sponsoren der diesjährigen  Aufrüstaktion.

Als einer der vier glücklichen Gewinner erhalte ich im Rahmen der Aktion "Pimp my PC 2016"  neue Hardware.
Die neue Hardware habe ich noch nicht erhalten (Stefan ist diese Woche noch im Urlaub^^), da ich aber mein Netzteil bereits gewechselt habe möchte ich euch zumindest schonmal diesen Hardwarewechsel anhand diverser Tests präsentieren.
Der Rest folgt, sobald ich die gewonnene Hardware erhalten habe. Versteht diesen Artikel daher einfach als eine Art Tagebuch.

In meiner Bewerbung habe ich folgende drei Dinge angegeben, denen ich im Falle eines Gewinns versprochen habe nachzukommen.
1: Austausch meines derzeitigen Netzteils BeQuiet E9 CM 580W gegen ein BeQuiet E10 CM 500W.
2: Das alte und das neue System in diversen Benchmarks vergleichen und nach den Schwerpunkten : Leistung, Verbrauch und Temperaturentwicklung vergleichen.
3: Die fiktive Geschichte meiner Bewerbung, die das Aufrüsten meines PC` als Territorium im mittelalterlichen Schweden darstellt, weiterführen.

Hier erstmal die aktuelle und zukünftige Hardware:



Bauteil|Alt|Neu
Monitor| LG Flatron (24" - 1080p - 60Hz@72Hz) | 
iiyama G-MasterGB2783QSU-B1 (27" - 1440p - 75Hz)

Gehäuse|Fractal Design -Define R4| - 
Gehäuselüfter| 3*140mm (1*BQ SW2  + 2*Fractal Design) | 4*140mm (1*BQ SW2 + 3*BQ ShadowWings)
Prozessor| i7-5775C (4,0/3,6Ghz)| - 
Mainboard|ASUS Vii Gene Z97| - 
RAM| G.Skill TridentX 2*8Gb - 2400MHz| - 
GPU| VTX3D HD7950 (3Gb)| MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8GB
SSD|Samsung EVO 750 - 500GB| -
HDD| Toshiba DT01ACA - 3TB| - 
Netzteil| BeQuiet E9 CM 580W | BeQuiet E10 CM 500W(Eigeninvestition)
Tastatur| Roccat Isku| Roccat Suora
Maus| Logitech MX 518 | Roccat Kiro
Mauspad| Roccat Taito| Roccat Kanga
Mikrofon| halbkaputtes Hama-Standmikrofon| Roccat Renga
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1: It´s done . 

PC (vorher/nachher)
E9 -----------------------------E10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genaue Hardwareeinstellungen:
CPU - Idle: 800MHz@0,660V
CPU - Last: 4,0GHz@ 1,212V
RAM: 2400MHz@ 1,550V
GPU: 1050MHz@ 1,014V

Verbrauchswerte in Watt:


Netzteil/Szenario|1|2|3|4|5
E9 - 580W|59|127|203| 276|317
E10 - 500W| 55| 122|199| 270|307
Differenz|-4|-5|-4|-6|-10

Legende


 Szenario 1| Leerlauf
Szenario 2 |Cinebench R15 (Multithread)
Szenario 3 |  
Youtube Video in 4k-UHD
(peak)
Szenario 4 | Ungine Valley, Preset:Extreme HD
Szenario 5 | Prime 95 27.9 + Szenario 4Info: 
Bei Szenario 4 & 5 habe ich Ungine Valley einmal durchlaufen lassen und beim Start des zweiten Runs am Strommessgerät den kompletten Run aufgenommen und dann den Durchschnittsverbrauch ausgelesen.
Bei Szenario 5 habe ich Prime95(Small FTT) nur mit 2 Threads laufen lassen, damit die GPU trotzdem genügend Futter bekommt.

Zusätzlich habe ich per HWMonitor 1.280 das Verhalten der Spannungsschienen ausgelesen, ein Multimeter habe ich leider nicht heranbekommen können.



Netzteil/Schiene (Leerlauf/Last) |3,3V|3,3V Last1|3,3V Last2| 5V| 5V Last1| 5V Last2| 12V| 12V Last1|12V Last2
E9|3,296V|3,264V|3,216V|5,040V|5,080V|5,040V|12,192V|12,096V|11,808V
E10|3,328W|3,312W|3,328W|5,000|4,960W|4,960W|12,096W|12,096W|12,096WLegende:
Last1: Prime95 - 27.9 - Small FFT
Last2: Anno 1404, max. ingame Details in 2560*1440

Strommessgerät: Voltcraft Energy Check 3000

Ein Fazit unterlasse ich an dieser Stelle bewusst. Jeder der sich das hier durchliest sollte die gewonnen Werte verstehen und interpretieren können, es ist ja auch nur ein Vorgeschmack für die eigentliche Testreihe.
Stay tuned 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2: Da kommt man unbescholten halb drei Nachts von Montage nach Hause und findet das erste Weihnachtsgeschenk 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man ist hundemüde aber eines muss man dann trotzdem noch durchziehen...es öffnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ein paar ruhigen und besinnlichen Tagen wurde der Umbau durchzogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kommen wir nun zum eigentlichen (noch machbaren) Teil 2: 

In Ermangelung der alten Grafikkarte habe ich wenigstens mal die oben genannten Szenarien 1, 3 & 4 durchgespielt.

Verbrauchswerte in Watt:


Grafikkarte/Szenario|1|3|4
HD 7950|55|199| 270
GTX 1080| 40|103| 228
Differenz|
-15
|
-96
|
-42
Überdeutlich ist natürlich der geringere Verbrauch bei der hochauflösenden Videowiedergabe zu sehen, der fast um 50% reduziert wird.
Zur Verdeutlichung der Effizienz von Pascal im Vergleich zur GCN 1.0 Generation nehme ich die Benchmarkwerte von Ungine Valley im Preset: Extreme HD.
Die HD 7950 hat mit 1900Punkten für 270W Gesamtverbrauch des PCs gesorgt. Die GTX 1080 sorgte bei 4312Punkten für 228W Gesamtverbrauch. 
Der Rechner wurde also durch den Wechsel der Grafikkarte in diesem Beispiel um den Faktor 2,68 effizienter.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Edit:
Da ich meine HD 7950 doch noch reaktivieren konnte reiche ich den Benchmarkparcour hier gerne nach. 

Radeon-Treiber: Crimson 17.4.1
nVidia-Treiber: 378.92

Bei beiden Treibern wurde HQ-AF + 16*AF forciert.




Karte||
HD7950
|
GTX1080
||
HD7950
|
GTX1080
||
Spiel|API|min.FpS|
min.FpS
|Verhältnis in %|
av.FpS
|
av.FpS
|Verhältnis in %|Bemerkung
The Next Car Game: Wreckfest|DX9|
21/27
|
75/95
|357/352|
32
|
105
|328| der erste min.FpS-Wert war beim Rennen ermittelt worden,die anderen Werte während der Kameraführung über die Rennstrecke
Skyrim:Special Edition|DX9|
25
|
60
|248|
32
|
60
|53| den 60FpS-Lock konnte ich leider nicht entfernen 
Anno 1404|DX10|
82
|
110 (80% Last)
|134|-|-|-| ich habe Aufgrund der ohnehin hohen FpS-Werte lediglich die minimum Fps gemessen
Bioshock: Infinite|DX10|
45
|
101
|224|
75
|
190
|253|
Kingdom Come: Deliverance|DX11|
11
|
13/35
|318|
19
|
43
|226| während bei der alten Radeon eine niedrige aber relativ Konstante Performance anliegt, kommt es bei der GTX1080 gefühlt aller 8 Sekunden zu heftigen Framedrops
Doom|Vulkan/OpenGL|
38
|
128
|337|
51
|
150
|294|

Benchmarkszenarien:


Spiel|Benchmarkszene|Bemerkung
The Next Car Game:Wreckfest| Tarmac 1, klares Wetter, 10 Autos|
Skyrim:Special Edition| nach Verlassen der Höhle bei der Flucht aus Helgen 20sec in Richtung Wächtersteine die Straße entlang gesprintet|
Anno 1404| freies Spiel,Spielstart| max. Kameradistanz mit Blick auf die große Hauptstadt
Bioshock: Infinite| Spielstand: Monument Tower| nach dem Haupteingang 20sec geradeaus gerannt
Kingdom Come: Deliverance| neuer Spielstand| eine feste Route 20sec durch das erste Dorf geritten
Doom|Vulkan/OpenGL|Die UAC, "Begib dich zum Vega-Terminal"|

3: When it´s done.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## drebbin (10. November 2016)

Platzhalter


----------



## Karotte81 (11. November 2016)

Nu hör aber mal auf hier! 

Du legst die Standards fürs nächste Jahr so übertrieben hoch, dass man ohne sich 2 Wochen Urlaub zu nehmen, um seine PCGH Pimp my PC Jahr 2017 Präsentation, inkl eingehendem Technikstudium, Kleingeschichten("Das Lied von Traum- und Trümmerhardware") , Benchmarks, Fanartikeln und Kundendienst, vorzubereiten, gar keine Chance mehr hat.

Buh! Ich finde, als Strafe solltest du deine 1080 verlosen


----------



## -Shorty- (11. November 2016)

Glückwunsch @ Drebbin, du hast das schon wegen dem Profilbild verdient. 😂


----------



## drebbin (11. November 2016)

Dankeschön für den Glückwunsch 
Ich möchte die Latte nicht höher legen und es im nächsten für andere schwerer machen.
Ich habe einfach Spaß am basteln, am austesten und vor allem am ausreizen. Deswegen freue ich mich mit der neuen Hardware fast mehr für meinen Bastel- als meinen Spieltrieb 

Wenn ich Hardware auslosen sollte wisst ihr ja jetzt wo die Messlatte liegt [emoji38] 

Fanartikel? Woher weißt du denn das ich den richtigen unter anderem mit meinen PCGH X T-Shirt präsentieren wollte?


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2016)

Sehr gut 

Falls du ein Multimeter benötigst, würde ich dir ein Gerät zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## drebbin (12. November 2016)

Cool, danke dir schonmal.
Da ich das E10 jetzt schon eingebaut habe muss ich mir aber erstmal überlegen ob ich die Netzteile nochmal zurück baue für den Spaß  ...und dann ja wieder zurück  
Aber zumindest die HWMonitor Werte mit Realwerten vergleichen wäre interessant. 
Vor dem 21.11 bin ich nicht zuhause, aber wenn ich es mir in der Woche holen könnte wäre das Cool.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Vor dem 21.11 bin ich nicht zuhause, aber wenn ich es mir in der Woche holen könnte wäre das Cool.



Kein Problem, das Gerät kannst du dir dann abholen


----------



## Karotte81 (12. November 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Dankeschön für den Glückwunsch
> Ich möchte die Latte nicht höher legen und es im nächsten für andere schwerer machen.
> Ich habe einfach Spaß am basteln, am austesten und vor allem am ausreizen. Deswegen freue ich mich mit der neuen Hardware fast mehr für meinen Bastel- als meinen Spieltrieb
> 
> ...



Na wie wohl, hab mit deinem Kundensupport gesprochen


----------



## drebbin (12. November 2016)

Na dann kennst du ja sicherlich meine beiden anderen Nerd-T-Shirts
Oder hat uns da gerade jemand nicht die Wahrheit gesagt?


----------



## drebbin (23. Dezember 2016)

Update: Der Gewinn ist eingetroffen und jetzt muss ich sehen wie ich Zeit zum basteln habe


----------



## drebbin (27. Dezember 2016)

Der Hardware-Gott gibt...und der Hardware-Gott nimmt 

Beim Umzug meines Rechners von der Montagewohnung in meine private Wohnung hat es scheinbar meine HD 7950 erwischt 
Desktop funktioniert, aber sobald zB ein Browser geöffnet wird hagelt es Artefakte....ein Treiber lässt sich auch nicht mehr installieren, bzw läuft durch wird aber nur "teilweise installiert" - damit funktionieren zwar immerhin Videos aber das war es dann auch schon

Ich überlege mir noch die Karte mal zu backen, aber das werde ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Den Teil des Grafikkartenvergleichs muss ich daher leider! auf Eis legen, sorry Leute. Benchmarks mit Verbrauchswerten werde ich zwar trotzdem erstellen, aber es ist leider dann bei weiten nicht so interessant.
Auch die Geschichte hatte ich bereits weitergeführt, diese darf ich ja nun auch gleich umschreiben


----------



## drebbin (15. Januar 2017)

Update: 
Verbrauchswerte hinzugefügt.


----------



## drebbin (12. April 2017)

Update:

Alte Radeon läuft wieder, Benchmarks nachgereicht


----------

